# Largest Betta tank?



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently, a 10 gallon all to himself and he hangs in the corner most of the time


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Kept one in a 75g. Seemed to like it but must not have since he jumped after just a couple weeks.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Bettas tend to be slow moving and pretty lazy - anywhere from 2-5 gallons is fine (with filtration/heater). Of course, you could put them in a bigger tank, but chances are they'd just spend their days resting in the plants or hiding behind the filter outflow  I had mine solo in a 10 gallon at one point. He wasn't much of a show fish... he'd just cram himself in the corner and laze about all day. He seems just as happy now in his 2g Spec


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Got my betta is a 16 gallon. All he does is lazy about in the water lettuce roots. All that space for very little action.


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

Bettas are not short on personality; some like the room others not so much. Our last betta did not like a roomy tank. He started in a nice 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium but was chomping up his fins. Down graded his tank to a 3 gallon and he was happier for it.


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

I currently keep my betta in a 10 gallon tank. Lucky for me, my betta loves to show off for me and swim all around the tank whenever im around. When im not around, he just sits in the floating wisteria all day. But as for tank size, i personally would go a minimum of 5 gallons.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

Recently put a young male in a 20 long that was void of fish and has a few crypts and ramshorn snails. He has enjoyed every inch of the space. Constantly watching the snails and looking for anything else that moves. I have a Marineland 280 filter on this tank. It is an older model that has the push lever on top for flow control. I keep it on the lowest flow setting for about 10 hours and then put it up to the second to lowest setting for the rest of the time. I do this because on the lowest setting the filter is too noisy!
He never seems to have any problems with the flow on these settings. Don't know if that is because he's young.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

My friend has a 55 with a single betta....and that's it.

I wish I had parents that would get fish tanks that are 10 times the size of whats needed for the fish I have 

I could always plant a 500+ gallon tank right? XD


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> My friend has a 55 with a single betta....and that's it.
> 
> I wish I had parents that would get fish tanks that are 10 times the size of whats needed for the fish I have
> 
> I could always plant a 500+ gallon tank right? XD


LOL good luck finding a light for that tank 

But yeah as long as the betta is happy and THERES A FILTER AND HEATER!!!!!!!
Sorry people put them in these small little tanks with now filter or heater and it pisses me off. As long as the betta is happy then your fine (with a filter and heater)

I have my betta in a 30 gallon. He is with a bunch of other fish and tends to keep to himself. Him and my angelfish will flare their gills up every once in a while but never touch each other. The angel couldnt get him anyways if he wanted cause of the plants. Plus neither are ever missing any fins so I think they like to just show off to each other . 

Fish have personalities for sure lol.


----------



## Nami (Apr 15, 2013)

I had one in a 6 gallon, and now I have one in a 100 gallon.

They both did very well, although the one in the 100 G is reaching the end of it's life at this point. They get used to the filter current within a few days. In the 100G he basically hung out on top with the floater plants.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

My theory is that betta happiness is more highly correlated to plant density than tank size. 

A betta alone in a heavily planted 75g tank is more of a Where's Waldo exercise in excess than anything else.


----------



## marley_kitty (May 16, 2009)

WOW! 100 gallon Betta tank! That's a massive tank for one little Betta. 

I read here (http://nippyfish.net/2011/10/23/the-native-betta-habitat-separating-fact-from-fiction/) that in the wild they have a territory of about a squared meter (about 3 feet) on average. If you take the meter squared, and you figure the water is probably about a meter deep, you end up with about 1000 litres or 264 gallons for 1 wild Betta. Even though all the information is probably not very accurate I still found that really interesting in comparison to how we usually keep them.

I have kept Bettas before and have found them to be pretty sleepy fish sometimes. Just hanging out at the top in the plants. I can't really blame them, I hang out on the couch a lot :icon_lol:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a betta in a 48gal, but he shares the space with other fish, very active, swims all over.


----------



## Simmister (Jun 19, 2021)

I had my betta in a 650 gallon tank while I cycled it for goldfish for 1 month outside he loved it.


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

My old tank (my profile pic) was a heavily planted 46 gallon with a betta, 2 BN plecos, and shrimp. It was awesome, low maintenance and the betta lorded over the whole tank and spent his days hunting shrimp.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plinkploop (Jan 24, 2021)

Lol zombie thread!! Largest I've displayed a single betta in was a 75 gallon theme tank set up solely for a wedding. The largest permanent tank I've had a single betta in was a 40b.


----------

